# Gallery - Hiromoto AS... Full Spa Treatment



## Dave Martell

Since I've done more a few of these, and have many still waiting to get done, I thought it'd be fun to show them all in one spot instead of having the pictures scattered all over the place. 

I haven't photo'd every one that I've done yet this should represent a good portion of the more full blown Hiromoto AS work accomplished - AKA "Full Spa Treatment". I'll just show these, I'll leave out the rehandle only knives, but all the rehandles can be seen in my rehandle gallery HERE.


Let's start off with a before & after shot and go on from there....







































Here's a Hiro AS gyuto in the middle...BEFORE





now AFTER....
































































Here's a petty...


























































































































Another BEFORE...





with it's AFTER....

















Another petty...






















































Well that's it for now. More to come as they get done....


----------



## JohnnyChance

Why are the petty's lamination lines so different?


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> Why are the petty's lamination lines so different?



I have no idea...just the way it is unfortunately.


----------



## unkajonet

I *REALLY* like the one in the second pic...


----------



## turbochef422

I'm excited to get mine bc I haven't used it yet so it'll feel like Christmas


----------



## NO ChoP!

Sweet!


----------



## marc4pt0

Man, when I see your work giving these Hiromotos the full goods, it Always make me consider getting one. naturally I would want to tweak it myself first, than after making a mess of things I'd send out to you. That's how I see that going down...


----------



## apicius9

Ooohh, I think mine is still with you, hope to see more pics here soon 

stefan


----------



## echerub

Wowza! Man, they look *great*! Love the contrast right at the lamination line and the "middle shade" right above it. Combined with the matte cladding and darkened hagane, the end result is some serious eye-candy.


----------



## markenki

I never tire of looking at these knives!


----------



## joetbn

Great looking work, can't wait to get mine back, I might have to get a suji for you to do so I can have a pair! Or maybe a santoku for my girlfriend.


----------



## Mike9

Love the edge treatment Dave - really gorgeous work.


----------



## Mrmnms

Those knives really pop Dave. Beautiful .


----------



## ThEoRy

Awesome! I have 4 knives in this thread.  Thanks for the great work Dave!


----------



## kinkoz

amazing.........


----------



## mkmk

Really beautiful -- nice work!


----------



## stereo.pete

I miss mine, that'll be the last time I sell a knife unless it is dire circumstances.


----------



## Zwiefel

Amazing work Dave...love the crisp, even bevels on so many of those....damned depressing though!


----------



## azchef

What's the handle on the suji sliced ? I love the colors


----------



## Dave Martell

azchef said:


> What's the handle on the suji sliced ? I love the colors




The red and black one? That's Butch Harner's micarta that he makes.


Thanks for all the kind words guys.


----------



## ThEoRy

azchef said:


> What's the handle on the suji sliced ? I love the colors



Back off, she's mine!! :aikido::nunchucks:


----------



## Dave Martell

I just finished up 4 more (for Noah, Justin, Stefan, & Daniel) Hiro AS's tonight - performance packages only done - no handles on these. If I can get my new PC to work with my old camera software I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## dharperino

Selfishly speaking, I'm thrilled by Dave's last post. Woohoo! But dang, those new handles look fantastic....


----------



## JVoye

:thumbsup: Excellent, this is huge news.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here are the 4 Hiromoto AS Performance Package knives that just got done yesterday. Something worth noting is that even though all 4 were done by me exactly the same at the same time they all came out quite different from each other. The oldest of the bunch (Stefan's with the Fish handle) is the most striking, it came with the old school "drippy cladding" that you don't see from them much anymore. Also notice how the left sides look so much different than the right sides on the same knives. You really never know what you'll get from these knives when thinned & etched.

From top to bottom....

Daniel 

Stefan

Justin

Noah


----------



## Dave Martell

OK this one came out very nice and being that it's got a Fish handle on it I thought that it deserved it's on post. 

Time for some drool.... :drool:


----------



## apicius9

Great work, Dave! Now, how can I ever use this again without messing up the great look?  

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Great work, Dave! Now, how can I ever use this again without messing up the great look?
> 
> Stefan




Keep it oiled! :bat:


----------



## markenki

Very nice!!


----------



## JVoye

Amazing stuff Dave, keep up the outstanding work. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThEoRy

apicius9 said:


> Great work, Dave! Now, how can I ever use this again without messing up the great look?
> 
> Stefan



Just use it and if it gets ****** up, send it back to Dave...


----------



## marc4pt0

still simply amazed by these. Really fantastic work!


----------



## echerub

Really really beautiful after the spa treatment!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks again guys, I'm having fun doing these.


----------



## turbochef422

I herd that doing the spa treatment to sujis are even more fun


----------



## Dave Martell

turbochef422 said:


> I herd that doing the spa treatment to sujis are even more fun




I hope so. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## jayhay

Wow, these are incredible. Really awesome work. I'm jealous of Rick lol.

The Fish handle is really freaking nice too.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Nick's suji after the performance package application....


----------



## turbochef422

I love it. Can't wait to use it. Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

turbochef422 said:


> I love it. Can't wait to use it. Thanks Dave!!!



That's good news to hear.  I hope that you get lots of good use from it. Thanks for the work Nick.


----------



## cnochef

Beautiful work as usual on those Hiromotos Dave. I had to sell my gyuto and suji because I've been out of work for quite a while and needed the money. However, when I'm flush again, replacing them is a priority.


----------



## marc4pt0

I'd love to see one of these guys after they've some major use. Curious as to how it would look, and if a patina will make it that much more sexy...


----------



## Dave Martell

This is a Hiromoto AS 240mm gyuto with new handle freshly installed & performance packaged applied. The kanji stamping was very light to begin with so I lost some in the thinning of the blade, it was simply unavoidable.  The left side shows a unique banding of some sort within the steel. I have no idea what this is but it appeared almost instantly when I starting grinding and became more apparent as I went along. This is another case of not having any idea of what the finished result will be on these knives. I do hope that the owner likes it even with it's unique attributes.

The scales are dyed Oregon maple (wood from Burl Source). 

Joe is a musician and asked that I include some brass so we went with brass liners, brass pins, with the middle pin showing a lucky 4 leaf clover.


----------



## joetbn

Dave, I love it, looks great! The light kanji and banding just make it look a little older is all. I think the brass pins and spacers will look even better as they patina. Very nice work.


----------



## Dave Martell

joetbn said:


> Dave, I love it, looks great! The light kanji and banding just make it look a little older is all. I think the brass pins and spacers will look even better as they patina. Very nice work.



Joe, maybe you can shoot some pics for me after the brass starts to turn, I'd love to see this. 

Thanks for your business and enjoy your refurbed knife. 

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Justin's Hiromoto AS 240mm gyuto with some modifications...

1. Full to hidden tang conversion.

2. Rehandled with straight grain ironwood (from Burl Source) and a single mosaic pin

3. Performance Package (thin, sharpen & etch blade) + round spine & choil


I sure do love me some ironwood!


----------



## Burl Source

Beautiful work Dave!
Both of them.
I really really like your stick tang western handle.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Mark. Hey if you get any more of this ironwood PLEASE holla my way, OK?


----------



## JVoye

:bigeek: Incredible! This is truly a piece of art Dave, unreal. Love the Ironwood, works great with the overall concept. It's great to come home from a long day in the kitchen and see this, thank you. :happyyes:


----------



## turbochef422

Save me a piece for the shig!!!!!! :bliss:


----------



## Dave Martell

JVoye said:


> :bigeek: Incredible! This is truly a piece of art Dave, unreal. Love the Ironwood, works great with the overall concept. It's great to come home from a long day in the kitchen and see this, thank you. :happyyes:




I've been waiting for you to show. I'm glad that you like it Justin, you should have it in hand in just a few days. 

Thanks for the work!
Dave


----------



## stopbarking

Wow that cladding is crazy! It looks like a Tron derezzing.


----------



## mkmk

That's my favorite yet -- very nice work! Love the clean lines, and I much prefer that handle over the stock design. And nothing beats ironwood for simple elegance.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dave Martell

These two belong to Samit, two very different knives from the same maker, performance package (thinned, etched, spine/choil rounding, sharpening) done. 

You can clearly see that you get what you get when you etch these knives. Oh and in case you're wondering the big boy is a 300mm wa-gyuto - what a beast!

Two things about the gyuto....the kanji came off instantly (I could have probably removed it with Scothbrite - very lame etch job) and that was a bummer. The surface of the stainless cladding looks rough textured but is as smooth as silk. I learned a awhile ago that the pre and post treatment is what makes the job.

I hope you like them Samit!


----------



## ThEoRy

It's got that "pear skin" look. Nice!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Mark's 240mm Hiromoto gytuo with it's new handle installed. :cool2:

The knife has been converted from full to hidden tang, the handle is made from premium koa (supplied by Burl Source), single mosaic pin, and copper spacer. The blade has been thinned, etched, spine/choil rounded, and sharpened up. 

If this doesn't fulfill your Hiromoto AS fantasies then nothing will. :fanning:


----------



## markenki

I guess it will do. :biggrin:

Holy ****, Dave! It looks awesome!! Love the cladding, especially the left side. Thank you so much for all the work you put into this. I know my knives were a pain for some reason, and I'm happy they're finally done! I'm sure you are, too. :laugh:


----------



## Dave Martell

markenki said:


> I guess it will do. :biggrin:
> 
> Holy ****, Dave! It looks awesome!! Love the cladding, especially the left side. Thank you so much for all the work you put into this. I know my knives were a pain for some reason, and I'm happy they're finally done! I'm sure you are, too. :laugh:




Yeah your knives are always a pain in the ass...what's up with that? 

That's OK though Mark, in the end what's done is done and what results is what matters. You've been real patient and helpful with me along the way and I truly appreciate that. Thank you!

That said.....I hope to never see this knife or the cleaver again. :rofl2:


----------



## Dave Martell

markenki said:


> Love the cladding, especially the left side.




Funny thing again with these knives, one side is different than the other. I work each side the exact same way yet we see a difference....go figure!?!


----------



## samit

that's a borderline phenomenal affect. your knife must be magical


----------



## eaglerock

Beautiful :bigeek:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

wow mark thats just sick! love it


----------



## USC 2012

I can't wait to send mine in &#128525;


----------



## Dave Martell

This is Keith's 240mm Hiromoto AS. Keith did the rehandle and I followed with the performance package spa treatment....


----------



## Dave Martell

Here we have Nelson's 240 Hiromoto AS gyuto all spa'd up....


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Thanks Dave,turned out great.Now I have a really nice blade:biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell

keithsaltydog said:


> Thanks Dave,turned out great.Now I have a really nice blade:biggrin:



I'm glad that you like it Keith. It'll be back in your hands in no time at all.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's another collaboration Hiro....this one belongs to Rick "Theory". 

I did the performance package (thin/etch/etc) to the blade and Rick did the rehandle. He sure pushed himself with this handle and considering it's maybe his 2nd or 3rd I'm VERY impressed. He went with what looks like maple or maybe box elder (?), triple liners (!!!), and did the 'ole coke bottle shaping as well!!! Talk about ambitious! I took some extra pictures of the handle to show off, hope you don't mind Rick.


----------



## Dave Martell

...


----------



## tripleq

^^^ Love those spacers Rick!!! ^^^


----------



## ThEoRy

tripleq said:


> ^^^ Love those spacers Rick!!! ^^^



Yeah, they look pretty cool, but a bit of a pita. That's where I maybe rushed it a bit. Supposed to wait like 6 hours between glue ups before moving on to the next one but I may have been a bit impatient on one of those steps and you can see where the red bolster spaced slipped a little bit. Also, I didn't do such a clean job on the tang under the handle. It's a trouble spot for me with my limited tools so I just asked Dave to clean her up a little and wow. Awesome! Can't wait to get her back!!


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm glad that you like the looks of it Rick. She's a high speed operator for sure now.


----------



## Dave Martell

I have another Hiromoto Performance Package done, this one belongs to James. I thought for sure that this one was going to turn out plain and clearly that's not the case.


----------



## ThEoRy

Clouds!!!! Awesome.


----------



## Erilyn75

Gorgeous! It always amazes me how different each knife turns out.


----------



## orangehero

I was wondering if you have any tips and suggestions for a hidden tang conversion. How much of the tang do you leave for good balance with a stabilized wood?


----------



## Dave Martell

orangehero said:


> I was wondering if you have any tips and suggestions for a hidden tang conversion. How much of the tang do you leave for good balance with a stabilized wood?




I usually leave about 1/2" past the middle rivet hole.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's another 240mm Hiromoto AS that's had the "Performance Package" (blade thinned, spine/choil rounded, etched, & sharpened) done to it.


----------



## cazhpfan

Dear Dave,

If you have a moment, would you mind sharing tips on thinning secondary bevels? Your thinning jobs like great...

I have watched Jon Broida's youtube videos on thinning and feel like I would benefit from more content (videos, forum posts, etc.). Any information/referrals are appreciated.

The Hiros look beautiful!

Thank you ahead of time! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Erilyn75

Oh I can't wait!! So purty


----------



## Dave Martell

This customer had a vision....he wanted to do the Hiromoto Performance Package & handle upgrade with a twist - he wanted to pay tribute to the original Handle King - Fish 'n Poi! Of course I jumped on this opportunity. 

Am I up to Fish's standards? No...but I did my best and I think Fish would approve.

The handles are made from HI Koa (Fish's #1 wood choice), figured maple, G10 spacers, and mosaic pins. The design of the split woods on an angle came from the customer searching Fish's old pictures of his work. 

The gyuto blade was thinned pre-etching but this one didn't give up that great Hiro AS look we all hope for. It does have a very clean look to it though, I hope that makes up for the lack of craziness.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Chef Andy

Wow! Absolutely beautiful. Love the handles.


----------



## erikz

Wow. How have I not seen this thread before. Awesome work Dave, amazing upgrade for these knives.


----------



## berko

beauty.


----------



## Dave Martell

You're too kind, thanks guys.


----------



## ThEoRy

That's just incredible Dave. Outstanding!


----------



## gngrprince

Can't thank Dave enough for these. Been admiring his work from afar for a while and couldn't resist the urge to get involved...

These are clearly works of art and I have to say what a pleasure it's been working with Dave on our little project.

I just hope I can live up to them...

Thanks Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## El Pescador

Snap!


----------



## Dave Martell

gngrprince said:


> Can't thank Dave enough for these. Been admiring his work from afar for a while and couldn't resist the urge to get involved...
> 
> These are clearly works of art and I have to say what a pleasure it's been working with Dave on our little project.
> 
> I just hope I can live up to them...
> 
> Thanks Dave :thumbsup:




You signed up - awesome! Thanks again for the opportunity to do something different and most importantly to honor Fish's work.


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> That's just incredible Dave. Outstanding!





El Pescador said:


> Snap!




Thanks guys


----------



## apicius9

Ok, I think it's time to give up my title 

Stefan


----------



## Andrey V

Wow!! That looks cool! 
I use many great knives ( like Shigefusa, Teruyasu Fujiwara, Hattori etc) - but i still love and use my Hiromotos AS - i have a Santoku, a Gyuto 240 mm and a Huge limited edition Gyuto 270 mm made of Shirogami 2 - your work looks just amazing! Great treatment, simply outstanding! Hirimoto uses the soft steel for cladding, so it gets scratched easily - but the job you have done and the new finish... This is an ADDED VALUE!!! And handles.. WOW!! Great! i wish i had it...


----------



## Chefu

I went back and looked at the archives of the Fish handles and you nailed it. Absolutely stunning work. The owner has to be thrilled!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Very cool Dave


----------



## Matus

Dave, you make some amazing work with these knives. I would have one question - do you manage to gat that lovely contrast between core and cladding also when the core is stainless? I am just curios ...


----------



## Dave Martell

Matus said:


> Dave, you make some amazing work with these knives. I would have one question - do you manage to gat that lovely contrast between core and cladding also when the core is stainless? I am just curios ...




The look you get is going to be different with each type of knife because of construction and steels used. I'd guess that if stainless was used as the core steel we'd see something quite different.


----------



## mhpr262

What exactly is that "spa treatment"? I read through the whole thread and couldn't find any info .... do you dip the knives into some acid bath? And how does one get that dramatic irregular line between the core and the cladding (I presume it is that)? Does it work only with Hiromotos?


----------



## Dave Martell

mhpr262 said:


> What exactly is that "spa treatment"? I read through the whole thread and couldn't find any info .... do you dip the knives into some acid bath? And how does one get that dramatic irregular line between the core and the cladding (I presume it is that)? Does it work only with Hiromotos?




Lots of my customers and some of the members call the thinning and etching of the Hiromoto AS knives that I do "spa treatment". 

*Details*:

Blade thinning the knife to the max makes it an even better performer than what it is when new. This service really shows the user what a knife is capable of being.

Blade etching is a chemical process that enhances the appearance of the blade by offering contrast between the high carbon core steel and the mild stainless steel cladding. 

The effect that you see from this process on Hiromoto AS knives isn't something that I've seen on any other knife from Japan. There are some that also look great but not quite the same.


----------



## mhpr262

It looks really stunning. 

In order for the "pseudo hamon" to look that way after grinding away the cladding on a flat stoen the core must be dimpled underneath the layer I presume. I imagine it makes both production cheaper and gives the cladding more surface to adhere to.


----------



## orangehero

I don't think it's dimpled as a specific step. When forging layers of steel together they will not be perfectly straight, then when you remove material on a bias the pattern is accentuated.


----------



## chefjohnboyardee

CAN'T WAIT FOR MINE! 

Ok, got it out of my system for the day...


----------



## Dave Martell

I just finished up with this one. It's a 240mm Hiromoto AS gyuto that's been thinned, etched, and I installed a new custom handle made from some absolutely killer dyed maple burl from BurlSource. The handle is adorned with red G10 liners and copper pins. 

The blade was a strange one, it was thicker at the heal and tip than in the middle. You just never know what you'll get with Hiros. 

This one belongs to Taro. :cool2:


----------



## rodneyat

Looks great Dave! I just sent mine off to you today! Can't wait!


----------



## Dave Martell

rodneyat said:


> Looks great Dave! I just sent mine off to you today! Can't wait!




Great, I can't wait. Thanks!


----------



## orangehero

Would you mind sharing your technique for squaring the rear (and front) of the bolster? Do you do it by eye or do you use a guide?


----------



## daddy yo yo

The handle is dropdead gorgeous!!! Dave, really, this is awesome!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

orangehero said:


> Would you mind sharing your technique for squaring the rear (and front) of the bolster? Do you do it by eye or do you use a guide?




The bolster is welded on at the factory and are squared at that time. There are some small weld spots in the corners that need to be filed down though.


----------



## Dave Martell

daddy yo yo said:


> The handle is dropdead gorgeous!!! Dave, really, this is awesome!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

Hiromoto AS Sujihiki with Performance Package (Thinned & Etched Blade, Rounded Spine & Choil, Sharpened)

This one came out pretty good for a suji.


----------



## rodneyat

Very nice Dave...

I really wish the AS suji was still available. I missed the window.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Rodney


----------



## cheft98

I think that's my suji and it looks great. Thanks Dave

Tamlin


----------



## Dave Martell

cheft98 said:


> I think that's my suji and it looks great. Thanks Dave
> 
> Tamlin



It sure is Tamlin. I hope that you gets lots of joy from using it. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's Hans' 270mm Hiromoto AS gyuto. 

This was a tough one, I'm not going to try to pretend it wasn't an ass kicker. The knife was ground real wonky, lows spots (especially near the kanji) , and super thick on the left side. At least it's unique now and should kick some ass in use and I'm happy for this at least. 

Performance Package + a new AZ Ironwood Burl Handle....


----------



## Hbeernink

Yow! Gorgeous- I'm off to buy a case of something to chop. Be right back.....


----------



## Dave Martell

Hbeernink said:


> Yow! Gorgeous- I'm off to buy a case of something to chop. Be right back.....




LOL - I'm glad that you like it! :cool2:


----------



## ThEoRy

That looks great, the etch came out fantastic!


----------



## mkriggen

You sir, are an artist:notworthy:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Mikey, you're too kind.


----------



## apicius9

Dang, that _is _nice. I think I have one of these 270 around somewhere, would make a nice companion to the 240...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Dang, that _is _nice. I think I have one of these 270 around somewhere, would make a nice companion to the 240...
> 
> Stefan




You've got a 270mm as well? Send it over, I'll do a handle too.


----------



## marc4pt0

That's some AMAZING S to the H to the IT! Stunning as usually my man


----------



## Dave Martell

marc4pt0 said:


> That's some AMAZING S to the H to the IT! Stunning as usually my man




Thanks Marc!


----------



## Dave Martell

Two more Hiromoto AS Performance Packages complete...


----------



## rodneyat

Those look very familiar!!!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

rodneyat said:


> Those look very familiar!!!!!




They should


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 240mm gyuto & 190mm santoku, thinned, etched, and new handles. You can see the handles being made *HERE*


----------



## Mucho Bocho

absolutely Pissa Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Mucho Bocho said:


> absolutely Pissa Dave!




I know where you grew up. LOL 

Thanks!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

they say you can take the boy out of Mass but can't take the Mass out of the Boy. South Shore Mass-hole baby!


----------



## ThEoRy

Mmmmm bacon.


----------



## rodneyat

awesome job Dave! Mine arrived on Monday and I love them!


----------



## Dave Martell

Mucho Bocho said:


> they say you can take the boy out of Mass but can't take the Mass out of the Boy. South Shore Mass-hole baby!





So true!


----------



## Dave Martell

rodneyat said:


> awesome job Dave! Mine arrived on Monday and I love them!




Good to hear Rodney.


----------



## Erilyn75

Very beautiful, she's gonna love them!


----------



## Dave Martell

Erilyn75 said:


> Very beautiful, she's gonna love them!




Thanks Erica. BTW, I'm starting on yours this weekend.


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks Erica. BTW, I'm starting on yours this weekend.



So am I 

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy

apicius9 said:


> So am I
> 
> Stefan




Mee too! Oh wait nevermind...:scratchhead:


----------



## Erilyn75

Oh I get double love this weekend!!:happy3:


----------



## Dave Martell

240mm Hiromoto AS Gyuto


----------



## Dave Martell

190mm Hiromoto AS Santoku


----------



## WarrenB

Pics not showing for me Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

WarrenB said:


> Pics not showing for me Dave




Anyone else? I can see them myself.


----------



## rodneyat

I can't see them either


----------



## Dave Martell

No time to mess with this crap here. :curse:


----------



## Dave Martell

240mm Hiromoto AS Gyuto


----------



## Dave Martell

190mm Hiromoto AS Santoku


----------



## WarrenB

Can see the new ones ok:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

WarrenB said:


> Can see the new ones ok:thumbsup:




:bliss:


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's two more Performance Package Hiromotos.....240mm gyuto & 190mm santoku....


----------



## erikz

Love the result! These knives really benefit from your work. Hiromoto should hire you for this!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Erik


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is Erica's 240mm Hiromoto. It's been thinned & etched and everything rounded smooth. The handle configuration has been converted from full to hidden tang, AZ Ironwood installed, along with copper-black G10-copper spacers, and a copper mosaic pin.

The handle was shaped differently than I usually do because someone (ahem - Jim) has been after me to do a rounded rear end and once tested I really liked it and wanted to do it to this knife since I could tell the look would work. Beyond looks, this rounded rear feels very good in the hand (did you catch what I did here?LOL) and unless people have an objection to it I'm going to continue doing this moving forward from here. Please let me know what you think - be honest!



:wink:

The ironwood that Erica sourced is superb! I really love the look it gives off. The wood is finished to a satin luster, it's hand finished and simply oiled. IMO ironwood doesn't want to be shiny like a mirror so I don't force the issue.

Erica, I hope you get lots of joy and years of use from this one.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Erilyn75

OMG!! :bliss::bliss::bliss:

I LOVE it! The rounded butt is nice, I really like that. I just wish Mother Nature was so kind :lol2:

Thank you Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Just WOW!


----------



## Benuser

Very nice indeed. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys!


----------



## Erilyn75

OMG! The pictures don't even capture how beautiful the knife and handle is. It's just stunning and the handle is so comfortable. My husband said I might have to get another one for ME lol. Dave, you are a master. Thank you <3


----------



## Dave Martell

Cool, I'm glad that you like it Erica.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 270mm Hiromoto AS gyuto that's been thinned & etched.


----------



## Erilyn75

Dave, I love my knife. I really got to play around with it yesterday and there was a night and day difference from when it left here to when I got it back. The handle is super comfortable, I love it! Curt can't stay away from it either, he reaches for it whenever he needs to cut something. I asked him why he didn't use his normal knives and he said, "none of the other knives look this bad ass" lol. 

Is there anything special I need to do to it now that's it's been thinned and etched? Any special care for the handle?


----------



## Dave Martell

Erilyn75 said:


> Dave, I love my knife. I really got to play around with it yesterday and there was a night and day difference from when it left here to when I got it back. The handle is super comfortable, I love it! Curt can't stay away from it either, he reaches for it whenever he needs to cut something. I asked him why he didn't use his normal knives and he said, "none of the other knives look this bad ass" lol.
> 
> Is there anything special I need to do to it now that's it's been thinned and etched? Any special care for the handle?




Sounds like Curt has come over to the dark side. 

For blade care, I would wash with a soft sponge & regular dish detergent vs say a coarse scrubbie or some chemical abrasive like BarKeepers Friend so that you don't scrub away the etching or scratch the cladding. For sharpening - go slow to avoid wobbling - you'll kick your own ass if you scuff the blade. Otherwise just treat it as you would any other carbon knife when using.

For handle care, you have ironwood which is not stabilized or sealed by a polymerizing oil so you may want to periodically re-oil. To oil your handle use boardwax (mineral oil/beeswax) or something like Howard's Feed 'n Wax Liquid. Think of your ironwood handle like a cutting board and treat it as needed.

It's really great to hear that you're enjoying the knife again.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 270mm Hiromoto AS Gyuto that's been thinned, etched, & has a new custom redwood handle installed.


----------



## erikz

You installed hellwood Dave.... Really?!?!?!?

Great looking piece as always


----------



## Dave Martell

erikz said:


> You installed hellwood Dave.... Really?!?!?!?
> 
> Great looking piece as always




Yeah but it's the last full tang I do in redwood. 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## ThEoRy

You did my honesuki in redwood back in the day! As always this looks great!


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah but it's the last full tang I do in redwood.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.



I can see why in that piece, already looks a little spongy, but I have also seen very dense and even old growth redwood that should be easier to work with.

Stefan


----------



## eshua

These all look great. Can anyone give me a general idea of how long the turn around time is for Dave's service these days?


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 190mm Hiromoto AS Santoku that's been thinned/etched & a new AZ Ironwood handle installed.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a special project 240mm Hiromoto AS Gyuto that's been thinned/etched & has a new box elder burl handle installed with copper liners & pins!


----------



## WarrenB

Beautiful work as always:thumbsup: You seem to be able to get an almost 3d look with the wood, really nice stuff.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Pretty!


----------



## Erilyn75

Gorgeous Dave!


----------



## chibok

Is the opportunity to do this gone for a long while as you concentrate on your own line?


----------



## Dave Martell

chibok said:


> Is the opportunity to do this gone for a long while as you concentrate on your own line?




We could talk and line it up but yeah I've got to get a lot of knives made before I can take on anything new. Please PM me if you'd like to get put on the list.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## chibok

thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is John F's Hiromoto AS set in buckeye burl...


----------



## Dave Martell

Here is John R's Hiromoto AS gyuto in AZ Ironwood...


----------



## tomciopaluch357

Very nice work Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

tomciopaluch357 said:


> Very nice work Dave




Thanks Tom


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's two Hiromotos that have been gone over top to bottom. They're headed to Austria. 


A couple of things to note....

1. The koa is killer. The pictures look OK but in real life the handles have such nice movement and character.

2. The gyuto had twice as much cladding on the left side than the right as well as a slight over grind on both sides in the kanji section. The overgrind is an issue that I've seen off and on over the years (mostly on the right side under the kanji) but the left side being thick is a recent (this year?) situation I've been seeing rather consistently. This was a brand new knife from Japan.


----------



## Benuser

How deep were those overgrinds if I may say so? How do you deal with them? Will they eventually affect the profile?


----------



## Dave Martell

Benuser said:


> How deep were those overgrinds if I may say so? How do you deal with them? Will they eventually affect the profile?




I can't say how deep as in a measurement because they're very slight but you'd see it if you laid the knife down flat on a stone and made scratches across the blade's face, you would have a section that doesn't get hit by the stone. That's sort of how this came up for me, I had belt scratches everywhere but in those sections. It's REAL tricky to make the face of a blade appear textured all the same when one section is sitting lower than the rest and even more challenging is not blowing it out at the edge. 

Like I said above, normally this is only seen on the kanji side, which makes for a much easier issue to deal with since the left side is solid. In this case both sides have overgrinds that go down to the edge. I wish I would have seen the left side before working on the knife but I'm not used to looking for this problem.

Will it affect the profile over time? I think that it could because it's damn close to doing that now.


----------



## Benuser

Thanks, Dave! Have seen these light overgrinds myself with recent batches when thinning or polishing behind the edge. Not too deep, I guess. But I see your problem if you're looking for an even appearance.


----------



## daddy yo yo

These knives are... They're ok... :tease::rofl2::bigeek:

Seriously, let me know if the deal falls through, I'd take them!

Wait a second, these are MINE already, my preciousssssssssses!!! :viking:

Wood came from Myron @ Dreamburls, btw.

Dave, I had high expectations and I can tell already, only from looking at the pics, that you have exceeded them! I absolutely LOVE how these 2 cuties turned out!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Oh, and those are a 240 gyuto and the 190 santoku which I got as a Christmas present from my sweet little sister a while ago...


----------



## Dave Martell

daddy yo yo said:


> These knives are... They're ok... :tease::rofl2::bigeek:
> 
> Seriously, let me know if the deal falls through, I'd take them!
> 
> Wait a second, these are MINE already, my preciousssssssssses!!! :viking:
> 
> Wood came from Myron @ Dreamburls, btw.
> 
> Dave, I had high expectations and I can tell already, only from looking at the pics, that you have exceeded them! I absolutely LOVE how these 2 cuties turned out!!! THANK YOU!!!




Thank you for the work Manuel!


----------



## Dave Martell

Please click on the image below for more pictures and information about these two knives....


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a 240mm Hiromoto AS gyuto that's been thinned/etched, rounded spine/choil, sharpened & handle upgraded. The owner wanted to take a walk on the wild side so he went with a purple dyed box elder, copper liners & pins. I think that he's got a unique one here for sure!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

So sexy Dave. Beautiful hand work


----------



## Benuser

Not that extravagant. I like the warm tones.


----------



## daddy yo yo

SEXY!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

You guys like the wild side, eh?


----------



## unbrokenchain33

the last knife is mine, and I'm in love. The pics don't do it justice. The copper and the wood look amazing. Not to mention how sharp it is now. It's like buying a $1000 custom knife!


----------



## Dave Martell

unbrokenchain33 said:


> the last knife is mine, and I'm in love. The pics don't do it justice. The copper and the wood look amazing. Not to mention how sharp it is now. It's like buying a $1000 custom knife!




Thank you Brian! :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell

Hiromoto AS Performance Package....


----------



## daddy yo yo

Dave Martell said:


> Here's two Hiromotos that have been gone over top to bottom. They're headed to Austria.
> 
> 
> A couple of things to note....
> 
> 1. The koa is killer. The pictures look OK but in real life the handles have such nice movement and character.
> 
> 2. The gyuto had twice as much cladding on the left side than the right as well as a slight over grind on both sides in the kanji section. The overgrind is an issue that I've seen off and on over the years (mostly on the right side under the kanji) but the left side being thick is a recent (this year?) situation I've been seeing rather consistently. This was a brand new knife from Japan.


you have no idea how beautiful these are when you hold them in your hands...

uhm... dave... you probably have an idea!


----------



## Dave Martell

Full spa treatment for this Hiromoto AS Gyuto...


Dyed Maple Burl with nickel silver pins used for the handle.

Blade thinned, spine/choil rounded, etched for appearance, & sharpened.


----------



## Cheeks1989

That is really sexy Dave.


----------



## CoqaVin

wondering since these are no longer available except from hiromotos to go, something we can change it to? Izakuchi? from Jon


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I really like the look of the maple on that, reminds me of the blue Burlsource maple.

Just curious, when thinning a blade like this does it allow the opportunity to correct some of the asymmetry? I know you can't put metal back, but I thought I remember reading in an earlier refurb that the cladding on one side was thicker than the other ootb.


----------



## Dave Martell

Cheeks1989 said:


> That is really sexy Dave.



Thanks Jim





CoqaVin said:


> wondering since these are no longer available except from hiromotos to go, something we can change it to? Izakuchi? from Jon



Good question....






tjangula said:


> Just curious, when thinning a blade like this does it allow the opportunity to correct some of the asymmetry? I know you can't put metal back, but I thought I remember reading in an earlier refurb that the cladding on one side was thicker than the other ootb.




Is it possible to correct asymmetry? Nope, not even remotely possible without making it look like a turd. The best I can do is to correct for an even grind/thickness of the blade and hope for the cladding to look OK in the end.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Dave do I look like chinacats I am clearly a monkey and not a dog. :tease:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I really should read the asymmetry thread from start to finish sometime


----------



## chinacats

Cheeks1989 said:


> Dave do I look like chinacats I am clearly a monkey and not a dog. :tease:



Sam, you funny just like your monkey:lol2:


----------



## Dave Martell

Cheeks1989 said:


> Dave do I look like chinacats I am clearly a monkey and not a dog. :tease:





hahahaha - sorry Sam!


----------



## Dave Martell

tjangula said:


> I really should read the asymmetry thread from start to finish sometime




Good luck!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

It'll probably make me feel sorry for myself being a lefty 

[video=youtube_share;R_divLI3mDw]http://youtu.be/R_divLI3mDw[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's another 240mm Hiromoto AS gyuto post spa treatment. This knife is this customer's 3rd spa treated Hiromoto. :thumbsup:


----------



## valgard

Man that one came out badass :goodpost: :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks val!


----------



## Vils

After seeing all these stunning transformations I feel that my old Hiromoto AS deserves a full spa. I'm looking at the mail order form and can't figure out what to choose. 
Should I just mail the knife and pay the Paypal invoice afterwards?


----------



## Dave Martell

Vils said:


> After seeing all these stunning transformations I feel that my old Hiromoto AS deserves a full spa. I'm looking at the mail order form and can't figure out what to choose.
> Should I just mail the knife and pay the Paypal invoice afterwards?




Hi Vils,
I'll shoot you a PM

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

We've got another Hiromoto AS gyuto back from it's trip through the full spa treatment! vg:

It's blade has been thinned, spine/choil rounded, & etched for effect. The handle has been converted from full tang western to hidden tang hybrid wa. The wood used is Ipe burl.

This knife gave me fits! From the wood (Ipe - never again!) to the etching, nothing went easy. In fact this Hiromoto took more than twice the amount of labor than the next worse one ever done. I can't say that I'm happy with the wood, its just not really that nice, but the blade finish I ended up with is the finest I've ever done on one of these knives. The scratch pattern is tight (running horizontal), is bright, and slick as snot....what else could you want? 

I hope that the owner has more fun using it than I did working on it! LOL Still I'm grateful for the work and the experience, I learned a new trick or two on this one.

What do you guys think?


----------



## pete84

Wow that is gorgeous :bigeek:


----------



## Benuser

It might have caused some troubles -- it's clearly worth it.


----------



## FoRdLaz

Thats just gorgeous Dave. That Western to Wa conversion makes the knife look real special!! Great job!!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Your photography and lighting skills have improved too! 

The blade finish is stunning, man...


----------



## TheCaptain

I think you do amazing work!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks folks, you're too kind.


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got another Hiromoto AS freshly finished up from it's full spa treatment....

The handle wood is AZ Ironwood. This block is kind of unique from what I usually see. It gave off this really bright yellow dust that was so super fine it floated everywhere. The actual color of the wood is really orange though, with some gold. It worked very nicely and was easy to finish. Not a single hole/crack/anything to fill - the black dot seen on the top is 100% natural. 

The pins used are all copper but the center pin is a mosaic with nickel silver inner pins. 

I used my new technique to finish the blade and I like it a lot. It's a bit more labor intensive but the results are better than I had been doing so I guess I'll keep doing it this way. 

What do you think?


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Dave Martell said:


> I've got another Hiromoto AS freshly finished up from it's full spa treatment....
> 
> The handle wood is AZ Ironwood. This block is kind of unique from what I usually see. It gave off this really bright yellow dust that was so super fine it floated everywhere. The actual color of the wood is really orange though, with some gold. It worked very nicely and was easy to finish. Not a single hole/crack/anything to fill - the black dot seen on the top is 100% natural.
> 
> The pins used are all copper but the center pin is a mosaic with nickel silver inner pins.
> 
> I used my new technique to finish the blade and I like it a lot. It's a bit more labor intensive but the results are better than I had been doing so I guess I'll keep doing it this way.
> 
> What do you think?


Looks great Dave! That's some of the nicer AZ Ironwood I've seen. Makes me want a HiroMartell special now [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## Dave Martell

Nomsdotcom said:


> Looks great Dave! That's some of the nicer AZ Ironwood I've seen. Makes me want a HiroMartell special now [emoji106] [emoji106]




Thanks


----------



## chiffonodd

Dude can I like come work for you for free and learn how to do some of this stuff? :begging: Come on, free labor!


----------



## Dave Martell

chiffonodd said:


> Dude can I like come work for you for free and learn how to do some of this stuff? :begging: Come on, free labor!




I wish!


----------



## daddy yo yo

Dave, you are an artist. You make the wood the star in this. Fantastic!


----------



## Nemo

Dave Martell said:


> What do you think?



It's stunning. Nice work.


----------



## Dave Martell

Thank you fellas!


----------



## dmourati

Does AS mean Aogami Super?


----------



## Dave Martell

dmourati said:


> Does AS mean Aogami Super?




Yes sir


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's a Hiromoto AS gyuto that's been just run through the full spa treatment. 

The core steel on this one was greatly off center and the cladding really hard in comparison to others and also unevenly ground making for a challenge to both thin and finish nicely. I think it came out OK in the end even, if not exactly as how I'd have wished it.

And who doesn't like ironwood? 

Maybe the last we'll see go through this process, who knows....


----------



## daddy yo yo

What a handle, Dave!!!


----------



## nakneker

I know this knife threw you some curveballs. I really appreciate your stick to it Dave, I couldn’t be happier. The knife looks bad ass! I’ll let you know how she does when she arrives home. Thanks again, I enjoyed working with you!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Dave both of those Ironwood handles are stunning. Like the crazy wild clad line on last blade


----------



## Benuser

Apart from the splendid handle, especially the left face core pattern looks fantastic. Was the the cladding on the right one much fatter?


----------



## Bill13

Wow great fit and finish. I need to sell some things and make room for one.


----------



## nakneker

Hi Dave,

The knife arrived back here at the house today. I gotta tell you that the pictures are nice but in person the knife Just pops!. I looked it over and felt along the tang, the fit and finish is perfect, no gaps, no uneven surfaces, it’s beautiful. The core steel being off center never bothered me, to me it just adds character. The etch job and newly sharpened edge are 5 stars all the way, that bevel is consistent from heel to tip. I’ve done a few custom knife projects this year and this is one of my favorites. I know the knife wasn’t the easiest and I appreciate your extra efforts to do what you did, I hope you know it didn’t go unnoticed. Im really satisfied with this project! Thanks again for a job well done.


----------



## Dave Martell

nakneker said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> The knife arrived back here at the house today. I gotta tell you that the pictures are nice but in person the knife Just pops!. I looked it over and felt along the tang, the fit and finish is perfect, no gaps, no uneven surfaces, it’s beautiful. The core steel being off center never bothered me, to me it just adds character. The etch job and newly sharpened edge are 5 stars all the way, that bevel is consistent from heel to tip. I’ve done a few custom knife projects this year and this is one of my favorites. I know the knife wasn’t the easiest and I appreciate your extra efforts to do what you did, I hope you know it didn’t go unnoticed. I really happy really satisfied with this project! Thanks again for a job well done.




For me, this is what makes it all worth it!  

Thank you so much for the work.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Keith Sinclair

You got yourself an awesome knife.


----------



## Dave Martell

Hiromoto AS Gyuto - thinned, etched, smoothed, and sharpened!


----------



## Matus

That does not look like a complete loss Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Matus


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's another Hiromoto AS that's just been through the spa treatment except this one had some additional work done to it. 

This knife belongs to an old friend from back in the KF days. It's always both nice and a bit stressing to work on a friend's knife because my expectations go even higher than they should and I almost never meet them but in this case I exceeded what I hoped to accomplish so I'm actually happy for once...LOL

The knife came to me as a metal bolstered western configuration that I was tasked to convert to a bolster-less octagonal wa configuration so I ground off the old handle and metal bolster and made a new handle for it. Then choil was re-shaped for comfort.







The wood was supplied by the customer, it's desert ironwood with sap wood. He asked me to include as much sapwood as possible and I worked to do this as best as I could. He wanted a metal spacer stack so I put together an 11 piece stack consisting of copper, nickel silver, and G10 spacers. I really love this handle a lot, it's one of my favorites that I've done.

*I hope you like it as much Jay!*


----------



## Benuser

Gorgeous, Dave! I imagine it was a huge work, but the result makes it certainly worth of it.


----------



## Dave Martell

Benuser said:


> Gorgeous, Dave! I imagine it was a huge work, but the result makes it certainly worth of it.



Thanks you!


----------



## jwpark

Thanks Dave,

Wow Dave! The knife look awesome. You did an amazing job.

Thank so much for you hard work Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

jwpark said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> Wow Dave! The knife look awesome. You did an amazing job.
> 
> Thank so much for you hard work Dave.




You're welcome and thank you back for hanging in there with me all these years!


----------



## Dave Martell

This knife came to me well used. The owner wanted to pay it back by cleaning up the blade of all scratches/scuffs, thinning it for performance, etching it for beauty, and having a custom handle made out of desert ironwood burl. I think he might not recognize it as the knife he sent in.


----------



## robzilla

If he rejects it, I’ll take it.

Stunning.


----------



## Dave Martell

robzilla said:


> If he rejects it, I’ll take it.
> 
> Stunning.



Thanks Rob


----------



## Benuser

Does this one have a more pronounced distal taper than others? Just from looking at the bevel's width.


----------



## Dave Martell

Benuser said:


> Does this one have a more pronounced distal taper than others? Just from looking at the bevel's width.




Pretty much the same as most. It was a thinner one though.


----------



## Benuser

Dave Martell said:


> Pretty much the same as most. It was a thinner one though.


I see. Thanks.


----------



## Guss2

Wow, just wow!


----------



## GreyBoy

Well, damn, I love this thread every time.


----------



## Dave Martell

GreyBoy said:


> Well, damn, I love this thread every time.



Thank you


----------



## Dave Martell

Just finished up with these two Hiromoto AS knives and I couldn't be more happy now that they're complete as they were probably the two most challenging of the type I've done yet! 

Both knives had been used in a pro kitchen with over 10 yrs of use on them. The owner is no longer in the kitchen so he decided to spruce up his old companions for their next duty assignment - home cooking. He went with complete spa treatments, with hand sanded blades, and new maple burl handles.

What do you think?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Nice Dave

When I got Spa Hiromoto 240mm from you years ago I had just retired from kitchen.

The grind on that blade was superb. Used it as pass around at KCC. Had several offers to buy
it. Held off then eventually sold. At least it is now being used in pro kitchen as it should because it is a great cutter.


----------



## Benuser

Looking great, Dave! 
At the first look the original state may appear worrying, but isn't that bad at all after ten years in a pro kitchen. 
What was challenging about it in this case?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Had a Hiromoto 150 petty got years ago was my first San Mai knife. Was a mono carbon guy
In pro kitchen almost 25 years. I used the crap
out of that big petty at work. Decided to get the 240mm. Used couple years at work. When sent it to Dave for spa treatment. His thinning job functionally made it a much better cutting
blade. You can imagine culinary students coming from Mercers using a blade like that.
It was also great looking. 

The petty donated to a forum member who had his work knives stolen.


----------



## Dave Martell

Benuser said:


> Looking great, Dave!
> At the first look the original state may appear worrying, but isn't that bad at all after ten years in a pro kitchen.
> What was challenging about it in this case?




Hiromotos always seem to have something, every one of them, that challenge me. In this case we had multiples issues, some caused by the maker and others by the user. And please don't take any of this as criticism of the user's sharpening abilities because considering that what he did it was over a 10 yr timeframe where very slight issues simply grew into bigger issues as time went by.

For example, the suji had no exposed core steel on the left side at the tip. I had to shorten the knife to get core steel to appear.
See...






The suji had also been sharpened heavy at the heel causing an upsweep. This is actually a very common thing to see with these knives, seems almost everyone sharpens them the same way or maybe there's something built into the profile that helps this along?


The gyuto had also been sharpened a bit off just behind the tip to make for a flat spot from both sides meaning reprofiling was required. To add to the challenge the left side, behind the tip, had almost no cladding (the complete opposite of the suji!) so I had to go very slowly here as the core was getting exposed quickly. This was definitely a balancing act where I had to just get the best I could from all aspects and accept the results for what they are.

Then some extra fun got thrown in with the wood used on the gyuto as it didn't want to take an even finish. I re-finished it two extra times before I was done and even then it didn't get as nice as the suji handle came out. Sometimes it's just the way it is working with natural materials.

The etching didn't go smooth either but I was expecting as much by that point.


----------



## Benuser

Thanks a lot, Dave, for taking the time to answer! These are things we can learn from.


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's another Hiromoto AS gyuto that I just completed re-finishing the blade....


----------



## tostadas

Dave Martell said:


> Here's another Hiromoto AS gyuto that I just completed re-finishing the blade....
> 
> View attachment 135183
> 
> 
> View attachment 135184


That "shadow" right above the clad line is stunning Dave! The darkened area is a result of acid etching?


----------



## Dave Martell

tostadas said:


> That "shadow" right above the clad line is stunning Dave! The darkened area is a result of acid etching?




The shadow'd area is something I can't explain. I see it more pronounced on older knives than his later versions. Steel composition, heat treat, lamination - I can't say. I love it too though!


----------



## Benuser

So it's not related to the thinneth of the cladding there I guess — you would be the first to know.


----------



## Dave Martell

Benuser said:


> So it's not related to the thinneth of the cladding there I guess — you would be the first to know.




Well I've thinned a bunch of them and only some show this shadow effect so I'm thinking that I have no idea what's going on...LOL


----------



## fastev

Dave, are you still accepting new work for this treatment? I’ve got one I’d love to send in.


----------



## Dave Martell

fastev said:


> Dave, are you still accepting new work for this treatment? I’ve got one I’d love to send in.




I'm currently shut down for business, trying to find a new place to work/live but in the future I'd love to talk to you about this job.

Thanks for asking!
Dave


----------

